# WANTED; GA14 engine factory service manual



## raycor178 (Sep 2, 2008)

hey guys, im a nissan sentra owner from the Philippines, please help me to have a copy of GA14de engine service manual. its so hard to find a copy of this model coz its an Asian model and I ask the dealer here in the Philippines but they dont give a copy due to its copyright issue. have a copy of GA16 but the layout of the engine is different. Hope you could help me find one. My email is [email protected]. thanks


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

you have the 96 Sentra GA16DE manual (FSM) ?

Whats different with the layout ? 
Do you have the Carb model same as some of the European and Mexican Models?.

A GA is a GA, so general engine torques etc should be the same.


----------



## raycor178 (Sep 2, 2008)

IanH said:


> you have the 96 Sentra GA16DE manual (FSM) ?
> 
> Whats different with the layout ?
> Do you have the Carb model same as some of the European and Mexican Models?.
> ...




yes there are some layout difference between my rides engine compare to the FSM of GA16. I think the GA16 fsm is a euro\canadian version. examples are the layout of the engine. the throttle body are different, the AAC valve from FSM GA16 has 3 terminals . mine got only 2. the FSM has an oxygen sensors, knock sensors,. my ride does not have this sensors. so its quite confusing, just need the actual FSM of GA14 asian models.
btw, dont have a carb model for euro and mexican models. I just download the GA16 at pdftown.com


----------



## raycor178 (Sep 2, 2008)

Anyone guys who have a FSM pdf copy of my ride Nissan Sentra Ex Saloon B14, GA14dne engine? its a Philippine model...


----------



## raycor178 (Sep 2, 2008)

raycor178 said:


> hey guys, im a nissan sentra owner from the Philippines, please help me to have a copy of GA14de engine service manual. its so hard to find a copy of this model coz its an Asian model and I ask the dealer here in the Philippines but they dont give a copy due to its copyright issue. have a copy of GA16 but the layout of the engine is different. Hope you could help me find one. My email is [email protected]. thanks


CORRECTION: GA14DNE engine, not GA14DE


----------



## raycor178 (Sep 2, 2008)

*WANTED: GA14DNE factory service manual*



raycor178 said:


> hey guys, im a nissan sentra owner from the Philippines, please help me to have a copy of GA14DNE engine service manual. its so hard to find a copy of this model coz its an Asian model and I ask the dealer here in the Philippines but they dont give a copy due to its copyright issue. have a copy of GA16DE but the layout of the engine is different. Hope you could help me find one. My email is [email protected]. thanks



GA14DNE, please post your advice for the fsm of this engine. thanks


----------

